# Mathews Switchback XT



## valie (Oct 10, 2006)

Ek het gister in 'n lelike strik getrap!! Ek het 'n paar pyle en los dinge by Redge van Archers Edge gaan koop en toe die fout gemaak om met die nuwe guardian te skiet(Engee ek dink ek moet jou ook 'n skop op die gat gee:wink: - vir die artikel in die bowhunter)

Wel uiteinde van die saak is dat ek gister met 'n nuwe 80 ponder gaurdian by die huis aangekom het :tongue::darkbeer: 
Ek het nou maar besluit om van die XT afskeid te neem. Dus indien iemand van julle in 'n Leftie XT belangstel pm my. 
Ek weet nie eintlik of ek hier iets mag adverteer nie?? 

Specs:
LH Mathews Switchback XT
27.5 Treklengte 70 pond
Cobra easy slide sight
Trophy Taker Shaky hunter rest
Mathews quiver
Fuse stabiliser


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Ek het julle gese! Dis 'n ongelooflike lekker boog om te skiet! Jy gaan ure se plesier met hom he, nogmaals baie geluk.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Valie

With a draw length of only 27.5". Who sold you a Mathews in the first place?

I truly believe that the Bowtechs are great for archers with shorter draws because of the increased speed. The XT is slow as hell!

I've had my eye on an 80# Tribute for some time now. I'm very glad to see that Bowtech have finally improved their grip as this has always been my bone of contention.

If you know of anyone interested in an "Experienced" Switchback, let me know.:wink:


----------



## valie (Oct 10, 2006)

INGOZI said:


> Ek het julle gese! Dis 'n ongelooflike lekker boog om te skiet! Jy gaan ure se plesier met hom he, nogmaals baie geluk.


Thanx Engee. Het hom gister opgestel en dit is 'n absolute plesier om die boog te skiet. 

Ek ry more Namibie toe om wild te gaan uitskiet en hoop om 'n Eland of twee met die boog te kry. Weet nie hoe suksesvol dit gaan wees met 5 gewere in die veld nie though.


----------

